# Multipurpose Vacumn Device



## grapeman (Feb 1, 2008)

I just wanted to share with you a new device I got with the intention of doing multiple operations. I got it at that large online auction service. 2 days bid to me- that's fast! I intend to use it for transferring wine from carboys, degassing and filtering. I will be able to do sterile filtration if the need arises. This is an Invacare Aspiration pump- fancy name for a vacuum pump with a pressure control and liquid trap built in. It is a good high quality even though the pictures online looked like it was plastic- it is painted steel or aluminum. It has an on off switch and is fuse protected. This is the first step of the setup - just the pump. I also have filters, etc coming and I will share those with pictures and hopefully give a demonstration/tutorial as I put it together and show what is possible. 


To get it started, just a few pictures of the new unit.



































I forgot to mention these are brand new units and drop shipped from the manufacturer. Mine came via FEDEX. There are replacement plastic bottles(800 ml) available very reasonably. They should be good for wine since they are medical grade units. I was going to get a cheap pump and build from there, but it would need a control valve/regulator and pressure pump. Then you need to add a trap and hosing and fittings. This unit comes complete with all that for $169 plus shipping.*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks good Appleman, can see the potential of a very handy tool here, would be great to see a tutorial on it when you get it up and running.


----------



## dcrnbrd (Feb 1, 2008)

I have used that a many of times, but not on wine. That there is portable suction, but heavy.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 1, 2008)

Awesome appleman! I want to get either that or the Enolmatic as that bottles to and my spring loaded bottler is getting ready to retire.


----------



## PeterZ (Feb 4, 2008)

And if you ever have to replace an A/C compressor you have a vacuum pump to suck the air out of the system!!


----------



## grapeman (Feb 4, 2008)

I was also thinking if I ever decided to be a mortician, it would come in handy too! (Reference to Tim Vandergrift using a morticians pump).




I bought a new one so I am sure what this "sucker" was used for! I degassed a 6 gallon carboy yesterday and it was done in a matter of a couple minutes- what a time saver. I will be showing pitures soon of this purpose and a few others I am developing.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 4, 2008)

What pressure did you get it up to and did you have to use the regulator to keep it down or was the max right about where it needed to be.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 4, 2008)

Wade I ran it at about 20 in until the bubbles started slowing down so it didn't boil up too far- I just monitored the bubbles rising-very fast I might add. As it slowed down I brought it up to about 23 in until the bubbles quit. Any higher and the bubbles got larger so I assumed they weren't C02. The wine I degassed was a white from grapes. It is just SOOOO MUCH easier than the little hand pump. Pretty unimpressive. Most of the gas was already out with it being fermented 3-4 months ago.


This made me even more curious as I typed this. I wonder........ So I went downstairs and put the orange cap on my Amarone base for the port. Hooked the hose to it and turned it on(set back to almost no vacuum). At about 7 in the bubbles came forth with great exubernce! 20 seconds-under control, turned up to 10 in and more vigorous bubbles for another l0 seconds. Brought it up a bit more and it came forth again. I stopped it before it was totally degassed. I wanted to leave a bit in there for a C02 cap on top for now. It would probably take 2-3 minutes total.




Geeze this is FUN!!!!! I can't wait to get my filter housing and filters. I plan on using it for filtering as well as transfers and degassing. And then there is bottling. By using aT in the vacuum line to break vacuum, it can also be used for bottling unless I want to get fancy and get one of the ends for the fancy bottlers. But I get ahead of myself.......................*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## Wade E (Feb 4, 2008)

Sounds awesome there appleman! Sounds like a much cheaper alternative to the Enolmatic then.


----------



## Dean (Feb 4, 2008)

Great, this sounds so good, now I have to start bidding on one too!


----------



## grapeman (Feb 4, 2008)

Looks like the particular auction I got it from on *bay has ended. Here is a link to the seller I got the item from. There are several models. The 1 I got for 169 isn't listed, but there is one for 179 that has just a bit more capacity at 40 lpm vs 34 lpm for theone I got. I would assume they would all do a similar job. There are used ones available, but I wouldn't care to use one that was used for who know what!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 4, 2008)

Why not just out of curiosity, except for the fact that they may not be as reliable as a new one. Nothing runs through the pump right?


----------



## grapeman (Feb 10, 2008)

I got out the vacuum pump today to degas the Mosti Franc Sauvignon wine before doing the clearing steps. I hope to get the filters later this week and will try to show that operation in a week or so. Here are a few pictures of the degassing. Since I briefly degassed last weekend for a couple bursts, there wasn't a lot of gas left in this one. It never foamed up to the top(I drew it down a few inches before beginning). 20 seconds at full vacuum and it was down to just a few large bubbles. What a timesaver!

































*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## scotty (Feb 11, 2008)

Your gadjet looks good i have just a bunch of parts and still need connections and a mounting board


http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d199/slowpoke59ds/P1010007.jpg?t=1202739693


----------



## scotty (Feb 11, 2008)

how many inches of vacum did you use?????


----------



## grapeman (Feb 11, 2008)

Scotty if you haven't degassed at all, it will start bubbling at about 12 in vacuum, maybe less. Back off until it slows down and keep it there until it slows. I then increase to 23 in and leave it there until all I get are the larger bubbles. I wait 5 minutes or so and try it again, if nothing much then, you are done.


----------



## scotty (Feb 11, 2008)

Ok thanks.
Now all i have to do is assemble the parts and figure out how to adjust the vacum shut off switch.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 11, 2008)

Scotty is your vacuum switch adjustable? If it is just dial it in and out. If it isn't maybe you could pick one up at the hardware store. They aren't very expensive.


----------



## scotty (Feb 12, 2008)

There is a set screw. It is some sort of commercial unit. I will examine the movement of the diaphram as i turn the set screw to se how it operates. i'm als just starting to think of some sort of leaking valve/or whatever so i dont have to fool with the set screw after i do the12 in vac and go for the deeper one.




my refrigeration vac pump has this feature


----------



## scotty (Feb 14, 2008)

appleman said:


> Scotty is your vacuum switch adjustable? If it is just dial it in and out. If it isn't maybe you could pick one up at the hardware store. They aren't very expensive.




I dug out my digital bench meter then i searched the web till i found a similar model vac switch schematic.
Since this switch is both vac and pressure i fiddled with it till i located a neutral point.
My buddy has a rectangular wooden wine box which will be perfect for housing the components. Ill pick the box up in a couple of days.
Today i went to the hardware store and picked up some brass hardware for the assembly.
I will wait till i get the wooden box and have some of the components mounted before i post pictures.
I still need to find a bleeder valve or come up with some rube Goldberg to allow me to operate with both 12 and 20 in HG


----------

